

Show HN: Three vibrations mean I-Love-U. Android app to spread the love - jkells
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sendiloveu.app

======
jkells
My wife and I have a private thing where we squeeze each other’s arm three
times to say "I love You"

It's a pretty cheesy little thing but sometimes when out in public you don't
want to make a big show of affection so you can just squeeze the other
person's arm and they know you're thinking of them.

It's also handy when you're in a group and you can see that your partner is
stressed out. Just give them a little squeeze on the arm to help them calm
down and nobody else in the group realises.

So last week I decided to turn the idea into an app. Press the icon and your
partners phone vibrates 3 times.

No UI, no cheesy message just 3 short vibrations. If it's sitting on your desk
at work nobody will realise you're getting lovey dovey messages from your
partner.

It's free, no ad's, no in app purchases.

I would be keen for feedback. I've been using it for a few days and gotten
lots of brownie points.

